# Pickles! Triscuit! Trude had twins! (page 4)



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

O my. I got up all night and nothing happened, she kidded starting around 1 this afternoon, the weather is beautiful. She is tending to all of them and they have all eaten. Don't know if she will be able to feed them all. Figures it would be all boys. I do need bucks this year, though. So 6 or 7 to go. I had good help.

And here they are: 



























Jan


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Fresca had four boys!*

They look so cute!!!!! Are these mini nubians or NDs?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Fresca had four boys!*

They are GORGEOUS!  the black and tan!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Fresca had four boys!*

They are kinder goats, second generation. Some maybe too long ears, but we'll see. It's a bit soon to tell. Last year she had one that looked just like a mini nubian. And he kept looking like that. I am not culling for ears, in any case. They just need to have the good goat characteristics that matter for health, and the meat character as well as the dairy things. Fresca makes a lot of milk. Her wether from last year might have made a good buck, but she was a FF and I just wasn't keeping any FF bucks. This year I have a lot of choice, she needs to give me a doe. Maybe next year.

Jan


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Fresca had four boys!*

Thanks you. Yes, the black and tan is colored mainly like his dad, except for that white top knot. One is black and white and one is blonde, and one is solid black.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fresca had four boys!*

Very nice....congrats...what a hand full.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fresca had four boys!*

As massive as she was, I was hoping there were at least triplets...but quads! Fantan sure likes to throw his color...the one with the nubi looking ears really sticks out! ADORABLE... Congratulations on a healthy, happy delivery!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Fresca had four boys!*

Thank you, Browner is up next any day, but her udder isn't full, I hope to sleep tonight.

Jan


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Fresca had four boys!*

awwwwe congrats!!!!!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Fresca had four boys!*

Congratulations on your handsome boys!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Fresca had four boys!*

Wow! That's a big delivery! I love the coloring of the one with the frosted, long nubian looking ears! Adorable, all of them.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Fresca had four boys!*

Wow!! Congratulations!! Beautiful babies!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Fresca had four boys!*

They are gorgeous! Congrats!! Mama sure looks proud nuzzling them  Wow...4 kids...and they look to be decent sized kids too, I couldn't imagine packing them around full term LOL


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Fresca had four boys!*

She was really miserable for quite awhile.

Here is some more cute:



























I love the lazy kid drinking while reclining.

Jan


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Fresca had four boys!*

AWW !awesome pics!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Fresca had four boys!*

Thanks, I have signed them off to momma for the night, there are heat lamps in there and it is as warm as it has been for months. I found a little thermostat thingy that goes on at 35 and off at 45 to control the heat lamps. It works too.

Hope they will all be going in the morning.

Jan


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*two day old pics*

Today they spent a lot of time outside. The solid black one is the most adventurous.





































And momma:









Browner still not kidding. Maybe she will be just in time on Saturday instead of early.

Jan


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Fresca had four boys! New 2 day old pics on page 2.*

awwww.. how sweet...wow...they are beautiful


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fresca had four boys! New 2 day old pics on page 2.*

Very, very Cute!!! I have one with just that face on the last one! Congrats


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Fresca had four boys! New 2 day old pics on page 2.*

They are really entertaining me.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Fresca had four boys! New 2 day old pics on page 2.*

Very cute! Congratulations.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fresca had four boys! New 2 day old pics on page 2.*

So adorable ...congrats... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Fresca had four boys! New 2 day old pics on page 2.*

sooooo CUTE!!!! CONGRATS!!! :clap:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Fresca had four boys! New 2 day old pics on page 2.*

Thank you all. Browner has a tiny string of goo, so maybe she will kid today. I know that usually may mean it is days away, but last year she kidded and I had no idea she was even close. That's why I am afraid to leave.

Jan


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Fresca had four boys! New 2 day old pics on page 2.*

LOVE Fresca and her boys! Best wishes with Browner!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fresca had four boys! New 2 day old pics on page 2.*



> Thank you all.


 Your welcome... :greengrin:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Fresca had four boys! Browner had twin does!*

Browner kidded last night about 8:30, outside, like last year, not really any warning. At 6:30 she looked like she was just settled in for the night. I never saw any contractions, and she seemed to still have some ligaments. Our first warning was when she yelled at 8:30, we raced out there and the first kid (red) was on the ground. Literally. She wouldn't go in the house. The second one (white) was a few minutes later, and is much bigger. We got them moved in under the heat lamps, Browner came when we had her babies.

Both girls are eating and doing fine. They were up a lot faster than the quads. So here they are: 




































Next is Pickles, due the 25th. I can sleep for a couple nights, anyway.

Jan


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Fresca had four boys! Browner kidded twin does!*

Congratulations! They are adorable!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Fresca had four boys! Browner kidded twin does!*

They are absolutly adorable!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Fresca had four boys! Browner kidded twin does!*

I'm happy she had only two. Thanks, I think pretty much all baby goats are about as cute as it gets, although that Kronk is right up there.

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fresca had four boys! Browner kidded twin does!*

Congratulations!! Instant HERD going there for you! Glad that all those cute little buggers are doing so well!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Fresca had four boys! Browner kidded twin does!*

Instant herd is right. Good thing I have new space made for this year. The little mini barn is going up in it right now!

Jan


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Fresca had four boys! Browner kidded twin does!*

They look like some strong healthy kids. She is my favorite doe of your. I just really like her color I think it what it is.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Fresca had four boys! Browner kidded twin does!*

Oh Jan they are sooooooo adorable! I LOVE that white doe especially, she is so very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Fresca had four boys! Browner kidded twin does!*

Thanks, I like the white doe too. I think Browner is definitely one of my best does, and the best part about it is that she is a first generation kinder, so she is my first real contribution to the kinder herd. The red doe and the blonde buckling are going to Oregon later, I'm trading them with another kinder breeder, I will have some of her early generation kids she started there. So we are getting some diversity.

Jan


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Fresca! Browner! Pickles had twins!*

Pickles had twins last night - 









It was rough. She hollered all day and got so much attention and loved it - I think we taught her to holler for attention and expect us all to come running. Then the buck kid was really big and she had a hard time with that. Then she had a hard time passing the placenta and was a little rough on the kids. I was so exhausted that I finally turned off the baby monitor last night and went to bed, even though everything was over she was still screaming.

This morning they are all alive and seem healthy, and have eaten, and she is much settled down. So I have my fingers crossed it will all be okay.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fresca! Browner! Pickles had twins! (page 3)*

So adorable ...congrats... :hi5:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Fresca! Browner! Pickles had twins! (page 3)*

You've been busy! Good call on Browner going into labor. I really love her lightest doe.  Those are gorgeous markings. She's staying, right? If kinders produce that many babies, I may need to get a pygmy buck for my boer girls next year! "Pybos".  
They are all very nice looking, congratulations!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Fresca! Browner! Pickles had twins! (page 3)*

O my. That might not be a bad idea, actually. But the smaller goats aren't good for commercial use, where more is always better. I do think it is the pygmies that tend to make multiples. The thought of a pybo is not only intriguing, but it also made me laugh.

Kinders are really perfect homestead goats, productive enough to be really useful but small enough to eat less and be easier to handle. But they are too small for commercial uses. One thing about the pygmy cross, which is also true of the Nigi crosses is that they are so many of them pets that they have been bred for temperament and a lot of that carries into the minis.

Browners light colored one, Silvertip, is staying. The red one is going to Oregon with the light colored buckling from Fresca. In trade I am getting a doeling and buckling. That doeling was a sextuplet. The problem with that is that only three of them were alive. The woman I am trading with thinks it is feed more than genetics that causes the big litters, but I'm not sure. I haven't had a stillborn kid, I am really going to be nervous about that. But that is the best doe kid so far that she has.

Fresca's boy's are 9 days old now, and she is feeding all of them okay so far. All six of the older ones are bouncing all over. Right now it looks like the two I haven't been able to choose between are probably the best of Fresca's boys. But she chose the blonde one.

Jan


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Fresca! Browner! Pickles! Triscuit had twins! (page 3?)*

Triscuit had twins last night, we though she had at least three, and maybe four, but she is just fat. I was very glad she kidded without much trouble, and in spite of being too fat, so I feel lucky. She might be a little less fat now than before she was bred. Anyway, a buck and a doe: 
















I have one more to go and then a six week break, then three more. 10 kids on the ground right now, so far they all seem well. I feel lucky.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fresca! Browner! Pickles! Triscuit had twins! (page 3?)*

Adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Fresca! Browner! Pickles! Triscuit had twins! (page 3?)*

cute kid's!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Fresca! Browner! Pickles! Triscuit had twins! (page 3?)*

Thank you! One more and I get a six week break! I am sure ready for that. I haven't ever bred this many before.

Jan


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Fresca! Browner! Pickles! Triscuit had twins! (page 3?)*

What a beautiful bunch of kids and they all look different.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Fresca! Browner! Pickles! Triscuit had twins! (page 3?)*

Thank you, I do have two black bucklings, and I put a paper collar on one so I can be sure to tell them apart, since I had to put them in the same place last night. I think I will be able to tell anyway, even if they look just alike, because they have completely different personalities. I was very happy the black buckling born last night has frosted ears.

I like having all of these on one post, it wouldn't have occurred to me to do it if Stacey hadn't asked people to do it this way, but it is pretty neat that you can look at all of them. Didn't really think of that.

I will dig it out for the May kiddings too.

Jan


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Fresca! Browner! Pickles! Triscuit had twins! (page 3?)*

I'm going nut's with just one doe due to kid!! Glad all your baby's are doing well!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Fresca! Browner! Pickles! Triscuit had twins! (page 3?)*

Thanks, I am about to go to bed. Friday night, 7:45.

Jan


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Last night about 11:30, Trude kidded. It was really easy, she was a great girl! She is a FF, I was worried about her because she is a bit smaller than her mom and sister, but she just aced it. A buck and a doe! I am keeping the buck intact, fooey on FF rules. 
The three of them:









The Buck:


















What color would you call that?

The doe:









Now I get to sleep at night for six weeks.

Jan


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Gorgeous love the buck's markings.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Awesome moon spots on the buckling!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I think his grandmother on the sire's side had some spots.

Jan


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

I just love that little buckling!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Would you look at those colors!!!! I love them... they are SO cute and spotty!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I know the spots are cool, I was very surprised to see them.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... beautiful markings and color....congrats.. :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Very flashy lil' boy! Lil' girl looks so sweet  

Glad that all went well!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I am so tired I can't see straight. So what color is that boy?

Jan


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Congratulations Jan. Too cute for words.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...they're darling! Congrats!! 

...and I don't know what color...but those spots are neat on the buckling!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

We have had a couple kinders of our own. All of them were not meant to be, but the bucks had different ideas. They are such a great breed. Good luck with the kids.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I've been really lucky to never have any bucks get away with different ideas. So far. I sure hope that keeps up.

Jan


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh, that hasn't been our last. In late November and early December, we had :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: born to 2 different does. All four were surprises but it all turned out great. For now, we are retaining both does (NDG) and have sold the boys.


----------

